# Possibly pregnant female



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Mkay. So I have this female PEW about 6-8 months old, and she might be pregnant, as in she had been kept with a male. 
I know all the low down like adding extra protien in her diet, seperating her from her cage mate when the babies come, what bedding to use, yadah-yadah. 
Have any personal rat-reering stories, and or advice, that'd be great! xD
See-ya.


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you get her from someone who was keeping her in a cage with the male, or was it an accident?

Either way, little baby rats are fun. When my friend's oops litter (I practically lived at her house when they were teeny) got old enough to run around and had opened their eyes, we plunked them into the base of a cage and added kleenex, kleenex boxes, empty yogurt containers, and a wheel, and let them run around. They were so cute, and we just dangled our hands in the cage. They nibbled at them, but eventually learned that hands are not food, which was what we were hoping to do. They also all tried to run on the wheel at once, and some of them climbed on the outside and then fell off when the wheel turned.

They loved sleeping on me. They also loved peeing on me and eating my shirts. I loved them anyway. Ratlets are wonderful.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

hehe, I know. Once my hamster had 2 litters, and they were adorable, so rats should be a fun change (although a big responsibility). 
No, I'm pretty sure this lil' girl was kept there with the male, but I didn't really wanna ask, since if she was already pregnant it wouldn't really matter, right?

So far, I have her on a standard lab block diet, and I am adding lots of fresh veggies,and some high protien dog food. =]


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

Eggs are also good for preggo ratties.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Mkay, then I will also try some of that. =]


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Is there ANY way to tell if she is pregnant earlier than a few days before birth?! I have to go on a cruise on Feb. 5-9, and even though I'll be home in time for any babies, I will be nervous for her th whole time I'm gone, and that'll kill me.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Alright-serious question here-What do I do with her cagemate? She now lives with another female, and I want to know a few things:
-Do I have to seperate them when she has the babies?
-If I do, then can I let them play together at least?
-When can I reunite them?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You get a digital scale (postal or food) and weigh her at the same time everyday. You will see a significant gain in weight, that is HOW you tell if she is pregnant.

If she is you put her on her own in a maternity cage, and you can try to let her play with her old cagemate but she may not want to. You can reunite them after the babies are weaned.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok yea, I Just got 2 rats, one is mine and the other is my dad's roomate/girlfriends. Both are hooded I believe, Isis (my lovely one) is a light golden with white while "Tubs" Seraphina Tubs is dark grey and white. When we saw Tubs we both fell for her in that minute and (having talked about rats for the past weeks ect. we decided to get them) she was in with 2 others, Isis and the other lil one. 
Now we have a slight problem. Judy thinks that Tubs may be pregnant.
Tubs, while still with the other 2 ratties, was bigger, nearing the large rat breed that were on a higher shelf rather than the med. rats she was in with. Not by much, but noticable difference.
What I am wondering is:

The earliest possible age they can breed
How can you tell if they Are pregnant (big worry here)
How to gestimate age when the petshop didn't know (stupid really)
What to watch out for and/or know about pregnant rats


----------

